# Ultra wet glossy look?



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm trying to see if it is possible to achieve an ultra wet glossy look which could make the car look a deeper black than it actually is.

I'm using Blackfire wet fire over ice kit but using the black ice wax instead of midnight sun paste wax and find it quite good.

I'm just wondering if there are better products that I can use to give it a wetter look and hopefully enhance the black.

The black on the car is an odd colour and can give a very very dark grey colour in certain lights.

I've recently stripped everything back and done the usual steps (Clayed, Machine polished with final finish polish).

I've tried Black hole but can't really remember what the pre prep was like.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is with 2 layers of obsession wax phantom


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Odk glamour will be amazing when released

Dripping wet


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You need oily glaze Clearkote Red Machine glaze and Victoria Concours gives great finish , my old car colour same your car colour Clearkote glaze and Victoria Concours gives best darkining effect in this colour also Lusso Oro wax over CK glaze gives nice darkining effect .
Imho this products gives best result when you are looking for deep dark finish
Glazes : Meg's #7 - Meg's Deep Crystal System Step2 - Clearkote RMG - Prima Amigo 
Wax : Victoria Concours - Pinnacle Souveran - Lusso Oro - Swissvax BoS - Werkstat Carnuba Jett ( gives very warm rich colour with less wetness sometime I use use it under Victoria Concours )


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another vote for red moose and vics red


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm speaking about a black car.
Both cars look gleaming. I'll get a photo up of mine shortly. Maybe it will look fine to you guys but to my eyes, I don't think I'm achieving the best look.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I found Auto finesse Ultra glaze (a fairly recent addition to the range as it was bought out for Waxstock) was exceptional on my pearlescent Obsidian Black Mercedes SLK, it made the car look so much darker than before I used it but still kept the appearance of the flake in the paint, I liked it so much I purchased a 2nd bottle even though I had 90% of the original bottle left.

To be honest I have polished and polished my car and got it the best I can (I am no detailer just a guy that tries to keep his car looking as good as possible) but the difference Ultra glaze made to my car was night and day to anything I had achieved previously.

Sorry I haven't got any pics to show currently but if you look in the Auto finesse section at the ultra glaze reviews you will find a few pictures of my car posted there.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Artdeshine Kotsos and Artdeshine nano gloss paint sealant over it is awesome.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Another vote for Kostos topped with NGPS


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> another vote for red moose and vics red


Same here. A other vote for vics red for wetness.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Autofinesse Illusion wax - but low durability


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I may give it a going over again with the Poorboys Blackhole now that it is fully prepped. Worth a shot or try the Auto Finesse stuff instead?

I have already used the Blackfire Gloss enhancing polish then wet diamond paint protection.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse illusion does give a very glossy and wet look, very easy to use too

I have some pictures of a black car somewhere


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Auto finesse illusion does give a very glossy and wet look, very easy to use too
> 
> I have some pictures of a black car somewhere


That would be good to see. It is a bit wet up here just now so I'm struggling to get some pictures of the car.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I found a few pictures on my photobucket account.

You can see that the black appears to be a dark grey colour which is why I'm trying to give it a very wet look to appear darker.



















I think this may have been some PB Black hole applied


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

suspal said:


> Artdeshine Kotsos and Artdeshine nano gloss paint sealant over it is awesome.
> 
> Artdeshine Artdekotsos é»'æ›œè*Ÿ - YouTube
> 
> Artdeshine nano gloss paint sealant application - YouTube


Ngps is a must have, it was quite a suprise(a pleasant one) when i used it for the first time:thumb:
But the wax didn't wow me i'm afraid, it was ok but thats it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

msb said:


> Ngps is a must have, it was quite a suprise(a pleasant one) when i used it for the first time:thumb:
> But the wax didn't wow me i'm afraid, it was ok but thats it


Hard pleasing everyone.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332951


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

suspal said:


> Hard pleasing everyone.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332951


I know just know what i like, nothing wrong with it just been corrupted by some of the other waxes i have:wave:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

michty_me said:


> You can see that the black appears to be a dark grey colour which is why I'm trying to give it a very wet look to appear darker.


I have a pearl black MK6 Golf and it has a similar appearance in not being a true black; as the pearl effect gives a slight lift in tone to an almost charcoal like colour. I found that ArtDeShine Keegan (for paint protection) and ArtDeShine Sicko for added 'black jetting' seems to give the rich wet look black I was after. It'll never have the depth of a solid black, but its darned close now. Caveat, to get the deepest wettest look, its still about preparation - paint finish needs to be as free of marring / swirling / holograms / defects as possible :thumb:

Full thread..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345400


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

You may find Meguiars no.7 show car glaze darkens it slightly, although having seen the evo metallic black before, it does tend to look more grey than black unfortunately I don't think you will achieve the real dark black your after with that particular colour..


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

yetizone said:


> I have a pearl black MK6 Golf and it has a similar appearance in not being a true black; as the pearl effect gives a slight lift in tone to an almost charcoal like colour. I found that ArtDeShine Keegan (for paint protection) and ArtDeShine Sicko for added 'black jetting' seems to give the rich wet look black I was after. It'll never have the depth of a solid black, but its darned close now. Caveat, to get the deepest wettest look, its still about preparation - paint finish needs to be as free of marring / swirling / holograms / defects as possible :thumb:
> 
> Full thread..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345400


Thanks. I'll give it a read over. At least you understan what I mean about the off black too!!



66Rob said:


> You may find Meguiars no.7 show car glaze darkens it slightly, although having seen the evo metallic black before, it does tend to look more grey than black unfortunately I don't think you will achieve the real dark black your after with that particular colour..


Yeah, I sort of came to the conclusion that it won't get much better than I have it just now. It does look better since switching to Blackfire stuff, I was just wondering if I missed out on some 'magical' prep stuff somewhere.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This is my Sapphire black e60, wearing CG Wet Mirror Shine followed by CG Blacklight.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

If it is dry enough tomorrow, I'll go back over the car with some black hole then some Black ice. Need to use up some stuff before I dismiss them 

I'll post some photos once done though.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Is your evo not carbon black? paint code would show.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Ive had no issues with blackfire on mine, however some products available I did find I was achieving a glassier finish. The best products available that tick all the boxes for me is from polish angel as they achieved a good depth to the paintwork in what I was wanting to achieve, however they do provide a honey glow but would be easily topped with the black ice or the afpp on its own.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Is your evo not carbon black? paint code would show.


It is called phantom black.



k9vnd said:


> Ive had no issues with blackfire on mine, however some products available I did find I was achieving a glassier finish. The best products available that tick all the boxes for me is from polish angel as they achieved a good depth to the paintwork in what I was wanting to achieve, however they do provide a honey glow but would be easily topped with the black ice or the afpp on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks immaculate that! Well done!


----------



## Faddio (Sep 11, 2014)

It has to be chemical guys eze creme glaze! Has left the wettest/glossy look on my black car. I've used other glazes in the past like megs no7 which is a classic but I have to say CG glaze makes black look even deeper after its been polished which is saying something.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Faddio said:


> It has to be chemical guys eze creme glaze! Has left the wettest/glossy look on my black car. I've used other glazes in the past like megs no7 which is a classic but I have to say CG glaze makes black look even deeper after its been polished which is saying something.


I'll put this into the mixing pot too then! Looks like I'll have a lot of products to try haha.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

michty_me said:


> I'll put this into the mixing pot too then! Looks like I'll have a lot of products to try haha.


Poorboys Blackhole and Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze have no darkening effect what so ever. They do the opposite actually, very reflective mirror silvery bling.....

If you want a sealant friendly glaze, It's got to be Prima Amigo. Not only does it have noticable darkening effect, but it also gives a glassy wet look. Not the reflective bling associated with the others. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Poorboys Blackhole and Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze have no darkening effect what so ever. They do the opposite actually, very reflective mirror silvery bling.....
> 
> If you want a sealant friendly glaze, It's got to be Prima Amigo. Not only does it have noticable darkening effect, but it also gives a glassy wet look. Not the reflective bling associated with the others. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

michty_me said:


> I'm trying to see if it is possible to achieve an ultra wet glossy look which could make the car look a deeper black than it actually is.


Do you like this solid black?










How about metallic black?



















What's the secret? Coatings! :wave:


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I did not know that. I have heard about the Prima Amigo. I'll go read up more about it.

All those cars look fantastic. Coatings?


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you know of anywhere that sells Prima Amigo and could get me some here by tomorrow??


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

michty_me said:


> I did not know that. I have heard about the Prima Amigo. I'll go read up more about it.
> 
> All those cars look fantastic. Coatings?


Yes coatings.

Raven will confirm but I think the top is ADS PHPS and the ISF is ADS art de sicko.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I had a bit of time this afternoon so set about with my PB BH then gave it a coat of black ice on top. I couldn't get any of the other items you guys had mentioned in time. Here are a few pictures. Only went over it by hand but quite happy with the result really so far. I'm not too sure if I would even be able to improve much on it.










[


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Where are you based?
I may be able to help you with a wetening agent.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Otto said:


> Where are you based?
> I may be able to help you with a wetening agent.


I'm in Aberdeen, UK.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

PM me your address and I will send a sample of ADS Sicko to use as I have 5ml or so left over from a previous application.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Otto said:


> PM me your address and I will send a sample of ADS Sicko to use as I have 5ml or so left over from a previous application.


 great example of the generosity of the dw family.:thumb:


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow! Thank you very much!! I'll PM it over now.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Pinnacle Souveran - Lusso Oro


Another vote for Souveran. Never tried Lusso Oro wax, is it worth getting?

Also a worthy mention to r222/ p21s. Love the shiny, reflective blingy look it gives.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Where are you? The soft99 mirror shine for dark cars has a darkening effect and I've just sold my black car (brilliant black audi) so don't need the wax. If you are local, you are welcome to try it 

I'm in North Lincs


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

michty_me said:


> I'm in Aberdeen, UK.





SarahAnn said:


> Where are you? The soft99 mirror shine for dark cars has a darkening effect and I've just sold my black car (brilliant black audi) so don't need the wax. If you are local, you are welcome to try it
> 
> I'm in North Lincs


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Polish and glaze is what you need for the look your after. 

The "look" waxes give is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hard to believe after five pages of glazes and coatings nobody figures that a really well machine polished car does more for gloss than any LSP.

No LSP


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

^ absolutely right. 

Anybody who thinks waxes and sealants give them a particular look certainly believe the hype.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

S63 said:


> Hard to believe after five pages of glazes and coatings nobody figures that a really well machine polished car does more for gloss than any LSP


if only you red the first post, you might just understand what the guy is after.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

jack-c said:


> ^ absolutely right.
> 
> Anybody who thinks waxes and sealants give them a particular look certainly believe the hype.


sigh


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> sigh


He said he polished and glazed it. I did read it.

If you do both of those steps then there's not much more he can do. His car looks grey in certain lights. No product is gonna change that it's just how the paint it.

I think the point what me and the above post were trying to make is there was tons of waxes and sealants mentioned none of which will give the results the guy is after.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> if only you red the first post, you might just understand what the guy is after.


Thank you, yes I have overlooked the fact he has polished the car, however I think it is worth re-iterating the benefits of a machine polish, far too often here nowadays I see members hoping for miraculous results from various LSP's when a day spent polishing will reap far greater dividends.:thumb:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

You should also understand this;
While prep accounts for a must sizeable influence on the way a surface looks and what gloss it has,
It should also be understood that coatings or a wax can also have a very significant difference. From someone who has a very good knowledge of the optical industry I can tell you that the refractive index of a substance will have a significant effect on the level of surface reflection. 

In general waxes tend to have a lower refractive index giving a wet look.
Coatings being harder substances will tend to have a higher refractive index which equates to more reflection. 

Generally speaking the higher the density/ hardness is the higher the refractive index so science dictates that coatings/ wax will have an effect although whether it is visible via the human eye is another debate all together. 

I know that in some cases the difference is clear to see.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Another vote for Souveran. Never tried Lusso Oro wax, is it worth getting?
> 
> Also a worthy mention to r222/ p21s. Love the shiny, reflective blingy look it gives.


Lusso Oro closest wax to Souveran finish by smell and result too, also Lusso Shampoo by smell looks very similar to Pinnacle shampoo , I remember when I asked Lusso company and my English need :buffer: I asked them if they can ship to my country ? They said ARE You From Autogeek ! There is some war between waxes I don't know :lol:

Chewy Lusso Oro available in sample pot 30ml but Imho if I have Souveran now I will not buy Lusso Oro , if you are looking for new wax "special wax" gives something special like Souveran finish with extra something in finish maybe Swissvax BOS sample pot 50ml £59 will be nice choice and worth to buy it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

S63 said:


> Thank you, yes I have overlooked the fact he has polished the car, however I think it is worth re-iterating the benefits of a machine polish, far too often here nowadays I see members hoping for miraculous results from various LSP's when a day spent polishing will reap far greater dividends.:thumb:


I guess you missed the darkening effect thing again.....


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Lusso Oro closest wax to Souveran finish by smell and result too, also Lusso Shampoo by smell looks very similar to Pinnacle shampoo , I remember when I asked Lusso company and my English need :buffer: I asked them if they can ship to my country ? They said ARE You From Autogeek ! There is some war between waxes I don't know :lol:
> 
> Chewy Lusso Oro available in sample pot 30ml but Imho if I have Souveran now I will not buy Lusso Oro , if you are looking for new wax "special wax" gives something special like Souveran finish with extra something in finish maybe Swissvax BOS sample pot 50ml £59 will be nice choice and worth to buy it.


Thanks for this:thumb: Think I'll pass on the Lusso Oro if it's not quite up there with Souveran, the classic 

Thanks for the tip with the Swissvax BOS, I need to look into that

Also, how about Migliore Competizione Carnauba Wax? I saw it was on offer at the moment with monza £79 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345714


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for the tip with the Swissvax BOS, I need to look into that


BOS, way overpriced for what it gives in return. It is nice enough but not that nice.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for this:thumb: Think I'll pass on the Lusso Oro if it's not quite up there with Souveran, the classic
> 
> Thanks for the tip with the Swissvax BOS, I need to look into that
> 
> Also, how about Migliore Competizione Carnauba Wax? I saw it was on offer at the moment with monza £79 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345714


I have tried Migliore Original and Primo only it gives nice finish glaze look clarity with warm touch but it difficult when wipe off Migliore waxes very oily you need extra microfiber towels at least 2 microfiber towels for bonnet only !

Btw over CG BlackLight I can't find better than BoS :thumb: also BoS over BlackFire sealant gives amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Suspal for taking the p out of me.

I didn't have time to read through 50 posts so just offered to help after reading his 1st one and seeing he hadn't found a solution

Pity you couldn't have offered him help rather than taking the p out of me.
I wonder why I bother with this forum sometimes


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have tried Migliore Original and Primo only it gives nice finish glaze look clarity with warm touch but it difficult when wipe off Migliore waxes very oily you need extra microfiber towels at least 2 microfiber towels for bonnet only !
> 
> Btw over CG BlackLight I can't find better than BoS :thumb: also BoS over BlackFire sealant gives amazing finish :thumb:


Blacklight is a cool, great product . Today I'm stripping the car down and hitting the Blacklight then finish with Dodo SN 

Also, I need to try the Blackfire sealant.

My impression with sealants in this price zone i.e. Britemax Extreme elements.. It gives warm finish but mutes the clarity that I'm used to with carnauba waxes


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Machine polished then ZAIO followed by Z2, ZCS/Z6 then Z8

Pretty much the wettest and glossiest it has looked since I've owned I


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

any one got a link of some products


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tante said:


> any one got a link of some products


which products are you interested in


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

Any glossy for dark blue


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

S63 - I know what you mean. I offered free wax to the op and suspal felt the need to take the p out of me for not reading 50 posts and seeing he's not local to me.

Some folk just enjoy taking the p. Best to ignore them. There wont be a forum if we all stop replying/helping due to idiots but I won't bother with the offers again


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

2 layers of bouncer's CTR.

Vics red is another option for dripping wet


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

No LSP at this point 



I applied 2 layers of swissvax shield and it was marginally glossier


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tante said:


> Any glossy for dark blue


a lot is to due with how you are preparing the paint, if its machined finished or hand finished, what products you have and what you want from the lsp


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

And back on topic..


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

michty_me

Have you received the ADS Sicko yet??


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Otto said:


> michty_me
> 
> Have you received the ADS Sicko yet??


Just received it today after picking up a small parcel from the sorting office. Thank you very much.
Sorry for not replying to any further posts. I have not received any notifications so assumed the thread lost traction after page 4 or 5. I'll get caught up.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

So what is the best way to apply this Sicko stuff? 
Do I need to strip all my blackfire products off? I did rear 4 little drops will do half a bonnet or so. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Vic`s concours gets my vote. Great wax for the money and very user friendly. Some of mine wearing it


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Vic`s concours gets my vote. Great wax for the money and very user friendly. Some of mine wearing it


They look great! Looks like you have put a lot of work into them. I've read a lot of recommendations on the Victoria concours.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

You won`t be disappointed mate


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad you received the Sicko okay.

See this thread for all your questions/answers ref Sicko

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=338527


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

michty_me said:


> I'm trying to see if it is possible to achieve an ultra wet glossy look which could make the car look a deeper black than it actually is.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Modesta Coatings over Modesta Primer.


----------



## michty_me (Sep 7, 2013)

Otto said:


> Glad you received the Sicko okay.
> 
> See this thread for all your questions/answers ref Sicko
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=338527


Thanks, I'll give that a good read today and thanks again for sending that to me. Very kind of you. :thumb:


----------

